# Insulation in a Metal Pole Barn



## kbsparky

Call a spray-foam outfit. That stuff will seal off all small cracks, and make a tightly sealed structure.


----------



## Mark76

kbsparky said:


> Call a spray-foam outfit. That stuff will seal off all small cracks, and make a tightly sealed structure.



Best on some quick research seem way to expensive.


----------



## jklingel

expensive, yes, but i think the best for metal buildings. anything else may get leaky, then condensation, then rust; that ain't cheap.


----------



## Missouri Bound

When the barns built down here are spec'd for insulation, the builder(s) use polyiso. (foil covered foam board) The foil tends to deter rodents. I've seen the pink foam board tunneled by rodents, but not the foil faced.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Mark76 said:


> Hi Folks and Merry Christmas,
> 
> I live in a northern suburb of Detroit Michigan. I have a 40 x 40 metal pole barn with a cement floor. I have attached a few photos. From what I can tell based on the township records it was built in 1969. I need to insulate it so I can work outside in the winter. I do NOT want to use any kind of batt insulation due to bugs and rodents. I do plan on finishing it out with OSB.
> 
> Would you guys and gals suggest using foam board between the wall grits?
> 
> Has anyone used this Prodex Total 48 inch insulation? It has a Reflective aluminum foil on each side of 5mm (13/64) closed-cell polyethylene foam center.
> 
> Any help or experience would be greatly appreciated!!



Your foil reflective barrier with have little to no overall R-Value and that barn will still be cold.

Easiest way insulated that place would be with spray foam but that will be costly.

If you choose the right type of batt insulation and air seal the structure before walling it up, you won't be anymore likely to have rodents and will actually have a warmer structure.

Covering it with OSB is a bit of a tricky undertaking. You are putty a fairly non-permeable interior side and the exterior metal is completely impermeable. My concern is which side the wall will dry to.

How are you going to heat the space?


----------



## Mark76

Thanks for all the replies!

I will heat the space only when I am going to use it. *Should I finish it out with drywall instead of OSB? * I have notice neighbors have used OSB. I am told they used it because it makes hanging things afterwards easier. 

*Does anyone have a metal building that has been sprayed foamed? *

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## Mark76

I will heat it with propane forced air heat.


----------



## Missouri Bound

When you introduce heat into the building the inspecter may want whatever insulation you use to be covered with a wall covering that provides some fire proofing qualities....ie: plywood, osb, drywall or even metal. You may need to check with the AHJ before making an investment.:yes:


----------



## RobertoAguiar

If you looking for a long term and effective way to insulate it then it would be Foam insulation. if you are looking for cheaper then in my opinion i would think a vapor barrier batt insulation then drywall if your looking for a nice finish but just make sure you keep the attic area properly ventalated to prevent condencsation.


----------



## Mark76

Okay, so I am going to insulate a smaller section of the metal pole barn. Roughly a 40L by 30w section. I will build a wall to separate the spaces. I am going to take the winter to prepare the electrical and the interior. I must cover the spray foam and want to have a nice looking space so I want to finish it out with osb or drywall. 

My question is:

How or should I stud out the existing wall before covering it with drywall? I realize I have to have something to screw the drywall to. What do I do with the current supports if I stud out the wall? 

Please see pictures.

Thanks,
Mark B


----------



## Missouri Bound

you leave them in place. They have a purpose.


----------



## Mark76

Yes, I would not remove the supports. It has been standing since 1969. Just not sure how to build a wall with them in place. Most barns that I have seen they place the studs between the posts. I do not think I can do that because of the supports. If I build the walls on the outsides of the post how would I secure them? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Missouri Bound

You just cut the walls to fit. You will have to stick build where the braces are, but build them flush with the braces. Can you post a picture that's not such a close up?


----------



## Mark76

Pic of the wall showing all the supports. Looking at the other picture you can see that some of the supports are nailed to the outside of the post. So I am thinking that I am going to have to nail a board to the entire length of the post and build the wall flush.


----------



## Missouri Bound

After looking at those braces....I_ suppose you could remove them _one at a time when building sections of the wall, then replace them afterward, either let them in or re-install them behind the wall.:wink:


----------



## Babaloosanchez

I have a shed that i want to insulate but the builder did not put double bubble around it for moisture. What is the best way to put a moisture barrier? can i spray foam a small layer then use batts over top? i want the shed to be heat and AC it is a 12x16 shed. any help is appreciated.


----------

